# Automatic Feeders



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Do you use one? Which one that you found works best for both pellets and flakes?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Larger flakes will jam everything up whether smaller flakes or pellets in the mix.

Auto feeders work best with pellets to dispense an consistent amount. Mixing different pellet size isn't as consistent and better using different autofeeders for different pellet sizes.

Using a feeding ring/station for the pellets to fall into is ideal so that the food doesn't get skimmed away at the overflow.


----------



## rising1000 (Mar 23, 2015)

*automatic feeders*

on my trips i use the cheap chinese fish feeder on ebay
its like $8 plus shipping.

with regard to flakes and pellets, yes the pellets are better because their consistent size makes flow stable

with the flakes if there happens to be clumping while do the math.

and yes with flakes must be dry

oh and the cheap chinese feeders if they fall in the water its only $8


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Agree with all posted, I use the Eheim feeder with a two Little Fishies feeding ring. Small pellets mostly, although I will throw in and mix most anything else like flakes I have, and it usually jambs up the gears.
We have ours set for daily feedings, no matter if we are home or not. Makes it consistent. Fish know exactly what the sound means.


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

I use the Eheim Everyday Feeder, works well for both pellets and flakes. With flakes, I do crush the flakes to make it smaller and more consistent in size to prevent blockages.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I found an auto feeder that looks exactly like Eheim and sell for only fraction of Eheim price. Brand name is Sungrow. Sells on azon for $15. Anyone knows if they are the same product but just different brand?

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B01N5...Mwebp_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=41iQAk1DmBL&ref=plSrch


----------

